# Bolens powered wheelbarrow on Ebay



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Interesting unit! It has been painted Deere green, but looks to be in really good shape. It is still cheap as I type this. Here is a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50921&item=3830056202&rd=1


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

It's definately an interesting unit. I think it would make a great conversation piece if nothing else.I've never been too interested in the walk behind stuff, but if that was closer I'd have to bid on it.

I keep finding myself going back to this snowblower on Ebay right now. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4315388808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------

